# is it legal to shoot black birds?



## red tail (Sep 8, 2014)

Wondering if it was legal to shoot black birds? there does not seem to be a shortage of them.


----------



## GLS (Sep 8, 2014)

The only unprotected non-game bird species in Georgia are starlings, English sparrows, and pigeons.


----------



## red tail (Sep 8, 2014)

OK thank you


----------



## MERCing (Sep 9, 2014)

Not blackbirds but I believe the Eurasian or Collered Dove fits in the unprotected, non-game species also.....


----------



## skeeter1 (Sep 10, 2014)

You can shoot crows but there's a season


----------



## cfuller6 (Sep 11, 2014)

I thought blackbirds were non-native species with no limit no season?


----------



## Boolywooger (Sep 11, 2014)

What exactly do you mean by blackbirds?  Starlings, Grackles, Crows....


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 11, 2014)

Several different species of so called "black bird," the only one that is not protected is the European Starlings mentioned earlier. The others are protected as song birds aside from crows which have their own season. The huge flocks that we are seeing around here now are cowbirds and are protected. Starlings can be found in big numbers as well but it has been years since I have seen more than a handful flying together.


----------



## FOD (Sep 12, 2014)

You eat blackbirds?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2014)

Blackbird pie.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 12, 2014)

FOD said:


> You eat blackbirds?





You can`t tell one from a dove when they cooked.


----------



## FOD (Sep 12, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You can`t tell one from a dove when they cooked.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good to know that.


----------



## ylhatch (Sep 14, 2014)

they taste like liver to me


----------

